

Django System Monitor - fatiherikli
https://github.com/hakanzy/django-system-monitor/

======
mhurron
Can I ask why? The information presented is really very basic. There are more
in depth tools to get, and record, this information.

Personally, I would rather get system information from outside the running
webapp.

~~~
JosephRedfern
It's an easy way to keep an eye on things.

Site a little sluggish? This provides a way of quickly checking to see if it's
anything obvious.

------
jonknee
A related project that I find very useful is django-memcache-status:

<https://github.com/bartTC/django-memcache-status>

Update: though of course these both use the same hack to work (overriding
admin.site.index_template) so they won't work at the same time.

------
clubhi
Just incase anyone is wondering, psutil is the real magic behind these kind of
projects. Those guys did a heroic job on making that app.

------
kmfrk
I'd love to see this work with django-admin-bootstrapped:
<https://github.com/riccardo-forina/django-admin-bootstrapped>.

I wonder if it'll be compatible with a future official update of the admin,
though.

------
OMBUG
I get NoSuchProcess exceptions whenever I try to access the admin with it
enabled. I love the idea though.

~~~
chrj
Usually you can inspect the frames of your stack trace and find out which
program your are missing.

------
mik4el
Nice, anyone tested?

~~~
sepeth
Me here. The only thing you need to do is that adding one line to
INSTALLED_APPS.

~~~
fatiherikli
Plug and play.

------
vanwilder77
works good! Awesome job

